# Find your own business!



## Garth (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

We know what its like to be moving to a new country (having done it ourselves) and deciding whether or not you'd like to start your own business or work for someone else can always be tough.

At bizbo.com.au we have 1000's of businesses for sale nationwide in each category to suit your specific needs.

We also have extensive information on our blog from dedicated lawyers, accountants and business brokers providing brilliant industry insight for those buying a new business and best practices for it.

Please drop me a line if you need any help, let me know exactly what you're looking for and our team will be happy to assist.


----------

